# FR 399 Honey Dew



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Looking for any information about this one can anyone help

thanks John


----------



## David Milligan (Jun 16, 2007)

1979 Olsen,s FR339 Honeydew,built Sandhaven 1969,66ft long,49 net tonnage,owners James West & others,Aberdeen.Hope this will help,cheers Dave.


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for your help Dave

John


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

I thought her she was a Dolly bird in tight shorts in a Boston.


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Did somebody from Hopeman have her for a while

John


----------



## The Tait Gallery (Sep 27, 2008)

*Honeydew FR399*

Hi John,

I remember the "Honeydew (FR399) well, and my memory of her has been refreshed by photographs, taken by John Hughson in the Shetland Museum Photographic Archive http://photos.Shetland-museum.org.uk.

She was completed by Forbes yard, Sandhaven early in 1967. John Hughson's photograph HU07336 shows her sheltering in Lerwick with other boats on 5 March 1967. She was a very distinctive boat with her bright scarlet hull, sweeping lines and raked stem. She was, as far as I can make out, the last new-build to take part in the Shetland summer herring fishery as a drift-net vessel (I think that the "Ocean Crest" (FR355), "Golden Venture" (FR377), "Silver Harvest" (BF378) and "Gratitude" (LK173) were earlier builds). John Hughson's photographs ref. HU07461 and HU07482, taken on June 21st and 22nd of 1967, show her in Lerwick rigged for drift-net.

She is listed in the 1971 and 1974 Olsen's Almanacks as owned by James West, interestingly listed in one as resident in Cairnbulg and the other as Inverallochy-resident. By the 1977 issue, the name of "Honeydew" has disappeared from the FR listings.

In the 1980 edition, the name reappears, registration no. FR339 , built in 1969 at Sandhaven. This boat, I believe, was the former Orkney vessel "Bountiful" (K67).

What happened to the earlier "Honeydew" is something of a mystery to me. She may have been in Hopeman at some point - I just don't know.

I hope the foregoing has been of use.

All the best,

Jim
www.tait-gallery.co.uk


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

My uncle Davie Tait(no that one lol) worked the Honeydew for a while when he lost the Hazeal and waiting on a replacement vessel ,and yes she was built as the Bountiful


----------

